

The 25 most notable quotes in tech history. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/11/09/great-tech-quotes/

======
thejo
Those were mostly "funny quotes about technology".

Since this is hacker news, what are your favorite quotes about
entrepreneurship? Here's mine -

"The critical ingredient is getting off your butt and doing something. It's as
simple as that. A lot of people have ideas, but there are few who decide to do
something about them now. Not tomorrow. Not next week. But today. The true
entrepreneur is a doer, not a dreamer." - Nolan Bushnell

